# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Darkfall Online

## Hellgawd

*Darkfall Online*
 

Darkfall Online has been sitting in the folds of the internet for a while now, gathering dust... as well as attention. While some think of it as a WoW replacement, others believe it won't ever release. Whatever your angle, you should try your luck at getting entered into the beta.


*Main Features
*
One of the key ideas surrounding Darkfall Online is that all of the lore advancement in the world will be based on what the players do. Considering that players can supposedly shape their world, by building cities and castles or making new factions - it could very well be true, and perhaps entirely based on a community. 

Caption: Here is a screenshot, in-game realism, of a player-build city.
Author Speculation: Perhaps players will be able to form 'evil' factions as well, and players can create themselves into something to mimic the WoW 'end-game'?*

Vastly Different HUD*

One thing that has worried a lot of potential players is the idea that the HUD is so vastly contrasting to that of standard MMORPGs. Namely - World of Warcraft.
However, if you look at it a little more closely, you will notice the key details that Darkfall Online and World of Warcraft have in common. What do you think?

Caption: A glimpse of the Darkfall Online in-game HUD.*

MMOwned's Contribution

*With the vast promised scale of this game, there should be no end to the magic that MMOwned can conjure up for Darkfall Online. If this game hits the world like it says it will, and takes a huge chunk out of World of Warcraft's playerbase, it could very well have a home here at MMOwned for all of your botting, scamming, exploiting, and perhaps even model editing needs. That, however, would all depend on the popularity of the game. What do you think? Do you think it will overtake WoW, or sit and rot like some of the other competitors?
*
Gameplay in General*

Gameplay has some key MMORPG features that is shared with World of Warcraft. However, they seem to have 'improved' on those basic ideas.

Caption: An example of a Darkfall Online mount.
In Darkfall Online, any beast can be trained to become your mount if you have enough skill. According to game representatives, even the most challenging beasts in the game world can be conquered and tamed - even dragons - with enough skill and practice. 

Darkfall Online has a very wide range of races that are playable. Here they are:
The Alfar

Opinion: Undead or Night Elf comparison.

The Dwarves
 
Opinion: Dwarf comparison.
 
The Humans

Opinion: Human comparison.

The Mahirim 
 
Opinion: Tauren comparison.
 
The Mirdain 

Opinion: Blood Elf comparison.

The Orks
 
Opinion: Orc Comparison.
 
*The Release Date
*According to Darkfall Online, the fabled release date of DFOL is 'February 29th, 2009'
Are you ready to rumble?!

Here is a great resource for some leaked beta information:
Darkfall leaks
*

*[BREAK=LEAKED VIDEOS]

*Here are some leaked gameplay videos - Gastricpenguin*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnsG-_CJnO0"]YouTube - Darkfall - Spellcasting + Wood chopping[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14CrMGhRv1Y"]YouTube - Darkfall Beta - Mirdain Ranged and Melee Combat[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQPLs34E81A"]YouTube - Darkfall Beta - Goblin Fight[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BLEMMx0gcQ"]YouTube - Darkfall Beta - Mirdain Starting Village (Part 2)[/ame]

----------


## Gripen2

No gnomes?! > :Frown:

----------


## Bird Is The Word

*Awesome! I want to try this game actually. Great article*.

----------


## Ket

On paper it sounds like an excellent game. Whether they can pull it off is another. It is mainly a mix between original Ultima Online and Shadowbane which was two of my favorites.

----------


## mihaitza

This game is, indeed, preety good and promising, but I still think that it will fail. No game will raise higher than WoW, that's my opinion....and if one will, then I hope I'll still be alive to see that happening.

----------


## Dombo

Let's hope the gameplay is going to be great, will you have to pay per month?

----------


## Piersd

dont think it will overtake wow, but i think it will be pretty popular

----------


## andr3w_91

Sorry to say this but you made this article seem that DF is just another WoW clone...

This is not the case.

There is no target lock, has a lot of FPS elements, is entirely skill based, and not level based, and offers a sandbox world, and not a theme-park mmo like WoW/War/AoC , etc


I find this article poorly written, sorry to say this... but you didnt get your facts right...

----------


## ~OddBall~

Yes the only thing these two games have in common are that they are both MMORPG's, however Darkfall will be a TRUE RPG, if they pull it off like they said they would.

----------


## Obama

my computer prolly can't handle it haha.

----------


## Wilkey

Boo, it doesn't come out for mac  :Frown:

----------


## Rofled

I have to try this ^^. Though the "in-game" picture looks kinda sad/boring.

----------


## Exiled1120

> DFOL is 'February 29th, 2009


Wrong, its the 25th of feb  :Wink:

----------


## ViND_

Lol... for those of you who say that WoW will never be beaten... well it seems you just think that because WoW is the best MMORPG right now, it CANNOT be beaten. Just because WoW has 15 million players, most of them that don't have 18, and most of them that are bored from Blizzard's set recoloring wizard DOES NOT mean that WoW is so awesome... actually WoW is getting REALLY boring... Seriously, even the new tier 7,8,9 sets are recolorings of tier 1,2,3... lol... Darkfall is going to **** WoW, it's going to make WoW die. All of you little brats that think WoW is so good, well it seems you don't know what you are talking about! Let's make a quick comparison, shall we? WoW - Target Selection, weapon speed, kiddy graphics, entirely GEAR-based... Darkfall - NO target selection, fast-paced attacks, awesome graphics (and if you think WoW has better ones then you haven't updated your graphics card so that you can play some of the new games with killer graphics, and see what is been talked about!) AND it's entirely SKILL-based. No, not spells and "HOLY LIGHT!", I'm talking about player skill. No classes, no levels, pure skill. You choose what spells to learn too! If you wanna be a rogue, there's no "Stealth" skill there. No lame stuff like that. Since Darkfall is in first person, which I think is good because I played Mirror's edge and it's totally awesome in first person, you need to sneak up BEHIND your victim and kill it. And then you can take the items. Seriously, if you think that's lame then you surely can't play games. Just go play WoW, it's actually really easy.

----------


## Verye

Here's some criticism of this article:

You compare the races to WoW races, you compare the HUD to the WoW HUD, and you only talk about if it can replace WoW.

Of course it can't replace WoW. It's a completely different game; it may even be a completely different genre. You didn't even touch upon the fact that the game is entirely based around PvP and world PvP, the fact that there's full looting, the fact that there's no targeting and all melee weapons projectiles (spells, arrows, etc.) have to be aimed with crosshairs...

You gave exactly one sentence explaining the sandbox features of the game. The only descriptive words you gave to it were "players can supposedly shape their world, by building cities and castles or making new factions." There was never a feature announced that had anything similar to "making new factions," and also, to my understanding, castles can't be built, only cities. Your speculation regarding all this, with absolutely nothing to back it up, only serves to misinform the people reading this.

Also, the beta leaks explain that you can't lay out your own cities. Cities are already pre-laid out. So you don't really build your own cities, you just throw money and resources at them until the buildings rise up in the spots the devs placed them to rise.

Source: City Building (Beta leak forum.)

You make the game seem extremely shallow and only touch upon its similarities and differences to WoW. You don't even mention that the company started working on it in 2001, and that people have been anticipating it since 2003.

You didn't seem to research anything for this article. You didn't look at any beta leak sites or forums (there are tons of them). You also don't seem to know that much about the game.

The article has 16 sentences, not counting fragments like "What do you think?" Each sentence is fairly short, too.

I'm very disappointed in this article, I'm afraid. I've been waiting for this game since 2004, and considering MMOwned boasts one of the biggest MMO communities on the web, Darkfall Online deserves more than this cursory mention.

----------


## Forever

> Lol... for those of you who say that WoW will never be beaten... well it seems you just think that because WoW is the best MMORPG right now, it CANNOT be beaten. Just because WoW has 15 million players, most of them that don't have 18, and most of them that are bored from Blizzard's set recoloring wizard DOES NOT mean that WoW is so awesome... actually WoW is getting REALLY boring... Seriously, even the new tier 7,8,9 sets are recolorings of tier 1,2,3... lol... Darkfall is going to **** WoW, it's going to make WoW die. All of you little brats that think WoW is so good, well it seems you don't know what you are talking about! Let's make a quick comparison, shall we? WoW - Target Selection, weapon speed, kiddy graphics, entirely GEAR-based... Darkfall - NO target selection, fast-paced attacks, awesome graphics (and if you think WoW has better ones then you haven't updated your graphics card so that you can play some of the new games with killer graphics, and see what is been talked about!) AND it's entirely SKILL-based. No, not spells and "HOLY LIGHT!", I'm talking about player skill. No classes, no levels, pure skill. You choose what spells to learn too! If you wanna be a rogue, there's no "Stealth" skill there. No lame stuff like that. Since Darkfall is in first person, which I think is good because I played Mirror's edge and it's totally awesome in first person, you need to sneak up BEHIND your victim and kill it. And then you can take the items. Seriously, if you think that's lame then you surely can't play games. Just go play WoW, it's actually really easy.


They said AoC was gonna beat WoW too.. they said WAR was gonna beat WoW too, if not beat at least take a big chunk of their players.
Didn't happen

I doubt Darkfall Online is going to be as popular as WoW is

----------


## Hellgawd

*I compared it to WoW, because unlike you Verye, most of MMOwned is oriented towards World of Warcraft. I am showing how Darkfall compares to WoW, cause many people here only care about WoW. kkthxbai*

----------


## Verye

> *I compared it to WoW, because unlike you Verye, most of MMOwned is oriented towards World of Warcraft. I am showing how Darkfall compares to WoW, cause many people here only care about WoW. kkthxbai*


Well, this is primarily a WoW site, but most people here have probably played games other than WoW.

----------


## ~OddBall~

> They said AoC was gonna beat WoW too.. they said WAR was gonna beat WoW too, if not beat at least take a big chunk of their players.
> Didn't happen
> 
> I doubt Darkfall Online is going to be as popular as WoW is


Those two games were fairly similar to WoW, Darkfall isn't at all!!!
People seem to be missing that, if you actually want to see why, go google it don't read this article.

----------


## Ket

Correct, at no point does Darkfall seem to be going for the WoW killer title. This is a niche game for certain MMO players and has no intentions in catering to all people. 

For the record, if Darkfall does succeed in some manner, simply as a fan I would like to see MMOwned have some showing of Darkfall.

----------


## Gastricpenguin

*** Added a second page with newly leaked gameplay videos
*

----------


## ViND_

> They said AoC was gonna beat WoW too.. they said WAR was gonna beat WoW too, if not beat at least take a big chunk of their players.
> Didn't happen
> 
> I doubt Darkfall Online is going to be as popular as WoW is




You're missing my point.


Those games are WoW CLONES!

The only difference let's say, Warhammer had, is the RvR. It's all the same.

Darkfall is NOT a WoW Clone.

Darkfall is being in the works since 2001-2002 'till now and everyone has been expecting it.

WoW came out in 2004.


Darkfall is a NEXT-GENERATION MMO. Not by graphics only, but by gameplay elements.

Damn, if you even know what I'm talking about you would understand.

As Verye said, this article is nothing.

Hellgawd, there are more than a hundred more stuff you could have put in here.

You are just making this another "WoW vs. New mmo = WoW Win" thread.

But that isn't going to happen, I assure you.

For those of you that want to QUESTION MY COMMENT, go at the darkfall forums and read everything.



THEN we will see if you will actually want to question me.

----------


## Casperx

This game looks promising!

----------


## Exiled1120

Hellgawd you made alot of mistakes in this article and P*ssed alot of people off with these mistakes, mind re-writing it or letting someone that knows what Darkfall is about rewriting it?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Here's some criticism of this article:
> 
> You compare the races to WoW races, you compare the HUD to the WoW HUD, and you only talk about if it can replace WoW.
> 
> Of course it can't replace WoW. It's a completely different game; it may even be a completely different genre. You didn't even touch upon the fact that the game is entirely based around PvP and world PvP, the fact that there's full looting, the fact that there's no targeting and all melee weapons projectiles (spells, arrows, etc.) have to be aimed with crosshairs...
> 
> You gave exactly one sentence explaining the sandbox features of the game. The only descriptive words you gave to it were "players can supposedly shape their world, by building cities and castles or making new factions." There was never a feature announced that had anything similar to "making new factions," and also, to my understanding, castles can't be built, only cities. Your speculation regarding all this, with absolutely nothing to back it up, only serves to misinform the people reading this.
> 
> Also, the beta leaks explain that you can't lay out your own cities. Cities are already pre-laid out. So you don't really build your own cities, you just throw money and resources at them until the buildings rise up in the spots the devs placed them to rise.
> ...


Why havent u created an article and submitted it to us? then you would be free for having to be disappointed.  :Wink: 

I dont think this game will take a big chunk from wow, it will be just like aoc was. imo.

----------


## Verye

> Why havent u created an article and submitted it to us? then you would be free for having to be disappointed. 
> 
> I dont think this game will take a big chunk from wow, it will be just like aoc was. imo.


I actually was planning on writing an article about it, but I'd rather know more about the game before I write something about it. I'd probably write a review after the game has been out for about a week.

This article is more of a preview. There's nothing wrong with previews, but this one just lacks a lot of content.

And you're right, it definitely will not take a big chunk out of WoW. It may end up becoming a successful and good game though. It's just for a different audience.

----------


## Ulgrim

please please be as good as asheron's call.

I dont want it to popular, just have a good player base and be under rated. Popular games arent as fun

Full loot is awesome, hopefully that will scare off all the pve wowers

----------


## ViND_

I'll write a preview for it.

----------


## _Wasabi_

Darkfall can't compare to Wow, couse they try to bring Ultima Online to 3D (skill based game, build houses...).

Most important, if you're a PK (player killer) u can be looted and lose your stuff, if you wanna kill players u risk to lose your stuff ...

Ultima Onlina was the first big mmorpg and for sure toons of oldschool players will try it, couse Wow is booring, unbalanced and most important "gear based" ( u never lose your fancy tier 1000 or your season 9 :Cool: .

----------


## sphero

Hmmm, it wont replace Wowbecause its a complete diffrent game/style etc.
Wow really is a PvE Game, PvP Part in WoW just plain sucks...

Darkfall will be great for PvP because its absolutley open PvP, everywhere and anytime. Well...with this is mind, Darkfall isnt capable of replacing WoW because the market for PvP games is very small, there are not enough people who would like the concept of an entirely open PvP - look at Conan or Warhammer, they will never ever reach WoW Numbers - because its a totally diffrent game.

So, if Darkfall is going to let any MMO die, then it would be Conan or Warhamer because thats the League the game is in - not WoW as boring as it is  :Wink:

----------


## ViND_

Yeah, you're right...


The little 12-year olds from WoW won't come to a Open-PVP game...

----------


## swankboss

I'm looking forward to the game, hopefully it turns out as good as I expect.

----------


## alj03

I dont know why, this game remindes me of Oblivion the Elders Scrolls.

----------


## gammera

i really hope the game picks up its a long needed option for mmo gamers that would like a more open world to interact in than wow

----------


## Teh Megazord

am i the only person that thinks this game looks like complete and utter shit

----------


## Forever

> am i the only person that thinks this game looks like complete and utter shit


Not at all
I still don't know why people go totally crazy about this game

----------


## yahew

it IS ugly, yet I AM ordering it.....graphics dont make the game...

any of you 2 that played UO ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ket

After much frustration I was able to preorder the game.

----------


## Parog

Let me know how it goes Ket. =) If the download is fast and how big the client is.

----------


## Verye

> After much frustration I was able to preorder the game.


Same. And since I'm a beta tester I get a 2 hour head start, so that's always nice.

----------


## Ighox

> it IS ugly, yet I AM ordering it.....graphics dont make the game...
> 
> any of you 2 that played UO ?


Graphics aren't bad, animations and character modeles are bad, but the world design is amazing.

----------


## yahew

tbh, i havent traveled much in beta ....griefed 1 person which felt nice..especially the 30 min long rant on the public channel after it :P

anyway ....couldnt order it yet....didnt get any further than signing up with CC details ...not got on the order page

ah well we'll see...they're working on it atm

----------


## Ulgrim

wheres the link to pre order it? I cant find it

----------


## LiquidShizzles

I have a feeling that if Darkfall is as good as it's said to be then it would crush other MMOs. But then Blizz would probably send thugs round to bomb Darkfalls servers or some crazy shit like that  :Big Grin:  It'd be like the Mafia of MMORPGs! (Just thought of a gnome in concrete shoes being thrown off a bridge :P)

----------


## Mike3667

I bet it's going to be another AoC

----------


## Darisha411

> I bet it's going to be another AoC


How can you make such a statement? They're both totally different games..
If you don't know what youre talking about just shut up and go read something else.

:wave:

----------


## Viter

> How can you make such a statement? They're both totally different games..
> If you don't know what youre talking about just shut up and go read something else.
> 
> :wave:


he means its gonna fail... like WAR and AoC

----------


## jesusisgod

> I dont know why, this game remindes me of Oblivion the Elders Scrolls.


OMG Me too!

----------

